# RecipeDB - Goldilocks



## Wonderwoman (25/5/09)

Goldilocks  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo               7 Votes        Brewer's Notes NB- I don't know what the efficiency was or the beer style, but I had to fill something in.The coopers light LME was actually coopers mexican cervezathe sugar was Lyle's golden syrupthe dextrose was actually BE2.The crystal malt was steeped in 2L of water at 65oC for 30 minutes, the grains were rinsed and the resulting liquid boiled for 20 minutes. The hops were added for the last 5 minutes. The hot liquid was filtered into the fermentor with the rest of the ingredients.OG 1041. FG 1007. yeast pitched at 25oC. fermented at 16-18oC.I've made this twice without the BE2. At 21 L the OG was 1036. At 19L the OG was 1041. This batch was made for the Vic case swap, for which I needed 28 x 750 ml bottles, so the BE2 was added purely so I could increase the volume.I'm still experimenting with the hops. The first batch had 20g of Chinook dry hopped and the second batch had Amarillo: 10 g for 10 min boil, and 10 g for 5 min boil. both were tasty IMHO.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg TF Pale Crystal     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.9 kg Demerara Sugar    0.15 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 4.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Wonderwoman (20/7/09)

reviews of this beer can be found in the following thread from the Vic xmas in july 2009 case swap http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=34484


----------

